# Friday 12/15 OSP



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Friday morning IBJ and I are planning on trying first ice at OSP at 8am. Come join in on the fun.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anyone check to see the progress


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Heavy snow fall should slow things down a bit but temps are looking good.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

good luck I'm hoping to hear good news


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

OSP today


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

JohnJH said:


> OSP today
> View attachment 250888
> View attachment 250889


Looked about the same yesterday.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Not Good., Hope it locks up . i'm not keen on treading water.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

The temps are there, the wind is the killer, just gotta hope the temps overrule the wind tonight and lock it up!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It’s nasty in the plx tonight!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 250910
> 
> 
> It’s nasty in the plx tonight!


We don't want nasty, Dave! We want just flat out COLD!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

On a more positive note.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

We need to subtract at least 14 from that number


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

You may want to check Wingfoot. I drove down to the boat ramp this morning and it was ice as far as I could see with no snow. I didn't check due to not having my safety gear. Be safe!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Just thought I’d say anyone headed out on the ice this weekend please have a spud bar have spikes on and have a set of picks on! Have a rope Have a plan it’s best to have a buddy to hold the other end of the rope. But if not at least have spud,spikes,&picks! 

I’ll likely be out somewhere unsure where yet....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

And a floatation suit


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

ditchdigger said:


> You may want to check Wingfoot. I drove down to the boat ramp this morning and it was ice as far as I could see with no snow. I didn't check due to not having my safety gear. Be safe!


 Matt, it was mostly open on Monday from the ramp. Too much snow now.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm going old school, bringing a fat guy to send out first, ; )


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> I'm going old school, bringing a fat guy to send out first, ; )


I'm thinking about a bear hunt in Canada, Is he available?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well it doesn't look good for any time soon. I will still make the drive up to check Friday morning unless someone checks it before then.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Friday is definitely OUT for me...gonna try Saturday morning.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 250975
> Friday is definitely OUT for me...gonna try Saturday morning.


How much is there John?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*NOT ENOUGH!!*


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

John your getting soft in your old age!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> *NOT ENOUGH!!*


We talking 2-2.5” not enough or 1” or less not enough? Lol I’m an hour away so it’s not easy to check


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

All that snow last night weighed down the ice and and now it's slush everywhere on top. Positive note is that it's supposed to be single digits tonight so that should freeze the slush up


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

That's same thing I encountered to on my local pond the snow ruined it last night


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

How's the ice?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Waiting on Field Reports & Spud Bar Tests


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I’ll have a conditions report soon! I’ve got my gear and my vex and I just pulled into party line!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Update party line sucks! They Don’t have bait propane or anything really. She’s said we got a couple dozen small minnows and some night crawlers! This sucks I’m headed to the pipe rack!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I’m sitting on 2.5 at osp it two inches of black ice with half inch of crap on top. It’s sketchy out here .


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Party on the ice boys.


bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251001
> View attachment 251002
> 
> 
> I’m sitting on 2.5 at osp it two inches of black ice with half inch of crap on top. It’s sketchy out here .[/QUO


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

First osp dink of the season


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Now will it hold 456 anglers!-LOL I know a few that are chomping at the bit


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I was there at 9am and tested the ice in two places spud went through in one half hearted hit about a foot and a half off the shore. I was alone so didn't try anymore. There was a guy fishing ice fishing at the ramp off the dock and he said it took only 2 turns for his auger to go through. BB must have found the magic spot.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The gills are aggressive today!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*LUNKERS!!!*


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Way to go bobber!!! Be safe you skinny sob


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Figures old BB would be the first one on the ice with a report and pictures.



bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251005
> View attachment 251006
> 
> 
> The gills are aggressive today!


Good to see your back after your long summer of work.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

"FLAT BELLIE'S" always get on the ice before us rotund types.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bprice1031 said:


> Figures old BB would be the first one on the ice with a report and pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see your back after your long summer of work.


He beat me by about an hour! You win this year dave, you win this year.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

first osp crappie of the season


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Bobber stop!your killing me


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251008










you got the numbers but I got the size!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Just called it quits at 2:30! They ate me out of 50 wax worms! Caught somewhere around 40 gills and 5 crappie fishing 8fow 3 to 7 ft deep. Caught a couple fish on a gold pinmin but after seeing so many fish on the vex turn it down I decided to switch up to an orange silverback and it was game on! Gills ranged in size 4-7.5” and crappie were from 8-10” ice is sketchy especially near shore not so bad once off shore a bit. Had 2.5 everywhere I fished. Feels great to finally be walking on water again!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hilarious you guys are killing me!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

May I ask what OSP stands for ?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

floater99 said:


> May I ask what OSP stands for ?


Old state park in portage lakes. Off of 619


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Old state park


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Bobber you going tomorrow morning?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> Bobber you going tomorrow morning?


Nope Wish I could but other obligations have me stuck on the shore all weekend.☹


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

finished about 6. Fishing was good for the first hour then slowed down. Maybe 20 gills. Nothing special but fun. Pretty sketchy ice out there.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Couldn't keep 2 poles in the first 30min


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice to see you guys out enjoying yourselves. Keep the reports and pictures coming. Most of all PLEASE be safe out there.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thinking of making an appearance at osp tomorrow if my buddies pond is a no go. No one except BB Knows me so if I'm there I'll be the one putting on a show


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Thinking of making an appearance at osp tomorrow if my buddies pond is a no go. No one except BB Knows me so if I'm there I'll be the one putting on a show


It be hard to miss a 300lb giant dude out there!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Thinking of making an appearance at osp tomorrow if my buddies pond is a no go. No one except BB Knows me so if I'm there I'll be the one putting on a show



Will you teach me? I'm willing to learn and have my own stuff.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fish2Win said:


> Will you teach me? I'm willing to learn and have my own stuff.


 I charge a hefty price haha


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> It be hard to miss a 300lb giant dude out there!


6'5 300lbs, but I move stealthily like a ninja


----------



## BuckeyeSixFive (Jul 29, 2016)

You think we’ll have at least 3” in the morning?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Like how much? I've got money. I want to learn how to ice fish.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The snows been falling pretty heavy in the plx. Be safe and Watch your step out their fellas!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Heading out this morning (Saturday 12/16)., OSP or Nimmy.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Heading out this morning (Saturday 12/16)., OSP or Nimmy.


Good luck I hope you put the whoopins on them! Remember to take a big step off the shore because the shore ice was trash yesterday!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Will do Dave. Thanks for the reports & pics yesterday.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Can,t wait to try, but you guys make me nervous. Call me when its 2 ft thick ,lol.


----------



## Erie Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> Friday morning IBJ and I are planning on trying first ice at OSP at 8am. Come join in on the fun.


What is OSP. Cannot place it


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Old State Park at Portage Lakes


----------

